# Funny story....



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I just had to share this with you guys.

My 4 year old daughter started preschool this year, and at orientation, the teacher told us that the kids could bring a "stuffed animal" to class with them daily. Well without hesitation she said she'd like to bring her grey fox to school. We had just gotten the fur back from Moyle a week prior and she had been playing with it and even sleeps with it. I tried to convince her to take her stuffed horse, but she insisted on taking the fox. I wasn't sure how it would go over, but turns out all the kids think it's cool and she's been taking it everyday.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Great job, Mom! That's the type of PR that we need for the outdoor sports. Now, we just have to find a bunch of moms and dad's like yourself to be room patents for the teachers and get it just that much closer to the actually learning process. Did she get to tell the story as part of the show and tell? Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Very Nice.....And this is just the beginning.... So be careful, you are creating a monster! I have been there and done that!:lol::lol:

Priceless...

Great story and nice job Mom and Dad!


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Great!! 

I remember taking a few furs to school when i was in 2nd grade. Everyone was excited about them.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol bet that teacher didnt think that would happen!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

DIYsportsman said:


> Lol bet that teacher didnt think that would happen!



I know her teacher pretty well. She got a kick out of it. Her room is pretty cool, she's got mule deer antlers and a whitetail mount in the classroom, a turtle tank and a fish tank - just about everywhere you look is something neat. I noticed a bat in a shadow box the other day on the wall, next to that, the shedded skin of a huge snake. :SHOCKED:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

It's nice when you find a place where you instantly fit in


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

LOL, I have said before her room makes me wish I was in preschool again..


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Jeez wish my teachers were half as good as that teacher sounds, my teachers all seems lime peta supporters compaired to her!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## seaarkshooterwife (Nov 12, 2009)

My 2nd grader is taking our tanned red fox for his next show-n-tell. He said he wants to take a trap too...lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thats a very cute story Timber!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

seaarkshooterwife said:


> My 2nd grader is taking our tanned red fox for his next show-n-tell. He said he wants to take a trap too...lol


The Mrs.'s great-niece took me in for show and tell...........well, she wanted me to take my furs in


----------



## Red Fox (Aug 9, 2012)

My 3 yr old son got a weasel fur at the Evart Convention this spring and insisted on taking it to daycare. All of the kids loved it and wanted to "pet" it. My daycare lady was not quite as excited :lol:


----------

